# Klassen und Rasenwahl



## Lerua (2. Juli 2008)

Bald ist es so weit dann kommt endlich WAR!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich würde gerne wissen was ihr spielen wollt und warum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir gute Gründe nennen was ich spielen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , da ich noch total unentschlossen bin.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (2. Juli 2008)

Hehe.... du bist gut..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haste dich denn schon überhaupt mit den einzelnen Klassen beschäftigt?  Musst ya schließlich selber wissen was du am liebsten spielen würdest.

Ich persönlich werde nen Schamanen spielen... Ganz einfach aus dem Grund weil Grünhäute rocken und ich supporten will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So far,
CriticaL


War is coming...


----------



## Gramarye (2. Juli 2008)

also welchen Rasen ich in meinen Garten lege. hab ich mir eigentlich noch nicht überlegt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (2. Juli 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> also welchen Rasen ich in meinen Garten lege. hab ich mir eigentlich noch nicht überlegt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na natürlich den englischen Rasen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liubei (2. Juli 2008)

ich werde als erstes nen spalta spielen aus dem grund weil er ein orc ist und ich nach 2 3/4 jahren jäger in wow einfach wieder nen nahkämpfer spielen will
als twink werde ich mir nen chaosbarbaren, nen schami und nen squig treiba machen

twinken werde ich denke ich eh alle klassen mal bisschen ich freu mich schon so WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR^^


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> also welchen Rasen ich in meinen Garten lege. hab ich mir eigentlich noch nicht überlegt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Menschenhäute, Zwergenbärte, Elfenohren.....der einzig wahre Rasen für die Chaosstadt.

@Topic
Das musst du schon wirklich selbst entscheiden. Egal was wir dir als "DIE" Klasse oder "DIE" Rasse empfehlen...wir sind nicht du, und können auch nicht in deinen Kopf sehen was dir Spaß macht.
Du müsstest wenigstens deinen Fraktionswunsch angeben....damit man dir etwas anraten kann.


----------



## Camillo70 (2. Juli 2008)

Spiel doch einfach einen:

Rasse: Bayer
Klasse:Kampftrinker

Die Klasse rock übelst ey alda boah wenn der anfängt zu rülpsen ey dann stirbste am gestank alda.
Der ist auch voll agressiv und so weil er immer zu is leg dich besser net Mit nem Kampftrinker an alda der bash dich übelst auf die Wiesen und fotzt da ane owa.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir bei deiner Klassenwahl helfen.

mfg
Camillo


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

@Camillo
Findeste nicht das dein Beitrag irgendwie ein bisschen überflüssig ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTT: Ich werde mich bezüglich der Wahl meiner Karriere auf die Open-Beta vertagen müsen, da ich erst sehen will wie alle ingame funktionieren. Solang du keine genauren Angaben über deine bevorzugten Spielweisen gibst, z.B. eher offensiv als defensiv, lieber mit Magier usw, wird man dir nicht wirklich viel empfehlen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (2. Juli 2008)

Ich werde einen Dunkelfen spielen, genauer, einen Jünges des Khaine. Ich will heilen- außerdem sind Dunkelelfen so herzhaft bö... äh.. missverstanden, dass ich sie einfach spielen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reichhaltiges-Buffet (2. Juli 2008)

Rasenwahl, hmmm ich nehme dann weich und dunkel-grün ^^


----------



## Trixer1 (2. Juli 2008)

Lerua schrieb:


> Bald ist es so weit dann kommt endlich WAR!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Klasse weiß ich noch nicht.
Beim Rasen tendiere ich zum "englischen".Ist zwar sehr pflegeintensiv,aber sieht halt super aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkelboby (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich werde Chuck Norris nehmen wagen den nahkampf boni  das ist die   Helden Klasse die man nur bekommt wen man die W.A.R. rasen edischen bestellt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixer1 (2. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Spiel doch einfach einen:
> 
> Rasse: Bayer
> Klasse:Kampftrinker
> ...


 Ey alda, kennst auch n anderes wort als alda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (2. Juli 2008)

Son thema gabs glaub ich schonma, nur halt zur Rasse und nich zur Gartenbegrünung...

Werd wohl holländischen Rasen nehmen, der is so multifunktional, Klasse wohl die erste, man will ja was haben für sein Geld näch?


----------



## Dalrogh (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich find roll Rasen irgendwie Klasse...


----------



## Geige (2. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Spiel doch einfach einen:
> 
> Rasse: Bayer
> Klasse:Kampftrinker
> ...



hey auch n bayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jo das werd ich wahrs. ned spielen das bin ich im RL schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loozer (2. Juli 2008)

"Klassen und Rasenwahl"

Championsleague und Kunstrasen.. ^^


----------



## Yuukami (2. Juli 2008)

mhhh einfach irgend ein gras xcD oder doch kunstrasen wer weiß. da ich schon in wow zuerst eine unsoziale ader hatte heißt rouge und dann eine soziale heißt dudu werde ich nun wieder Total Asozial sein und eine reine schadensklasse spielen aber welche steht noch in den sternen


----------



## Camillo70 (2. Juli 2008)

@Trixer 1

Wie du vllt bemerkt hast war das Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. Juli 2008)

Rasse: G...  ähmm Hochelf
Klasse: Weiße Löwe
Name: xxXLegolasXxx
Begleiter: Mumukatze

...

ne Spass - was ich spiele weiß ich noch nicht muß ich erstmal die Open-Beta abwarten


----------



## Nevad (2. Juli 2008)

> Also ich find roll Rasen irgendwie Klasse...


1. Hahahahaha -.-
2. Das ist mein Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

Yoa, war mir schon bewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Doch was soll immer dieses ganze ey alda usw, passt eher wo anders hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allgemein versteh ich nicht warum ihr den TE so ein bisschen runtermachen müsst, natürlich soll das alles nur Spaß sein, aber er hat nur ganz normal gefragt und wegen einem Rechtschreibfehler,....naja ich glaub ich sehs zu eng 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkpommes (2. Juli 2008)

Rasse Ork
Klasse Spalta
grund  weil ich kb aufn fernkämpfer hab und orks gut sind xD


----------



## Mirdoìl (2. Juli 2008)

Ich spiel nen hochelf schwertträger weil ich einfach lust hab mit nem zweihändigen schwert orks zu erhacken^^


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Wohl einen Jünger des Khaine - weiblich.
Oder eine weibliche Zelotin.
Oder einen männlichen Magus.
Oder einen männlichen Squiggtreiber.
Oder einen Auserkorenen.
Aber warscheinlich einen Jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuNaMaN (2. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Ich werde vorraussichtlich Schwarzork spielen, da ich schon zu WoW-Zeiten das Tanken geliebt habe. Es gefällt mir einfach den ganzen Schaden hereingedrückt zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Desweiteren mag ich es viel HP zu besitzen, so dass ich im Normalfall länger leben sollte :x. Außerdem finde ich das Aussehen auch total gut gelungen, zumindest das, welches ich bisher erblicken konnte. Ork werde ich nehmen, da für mich der Schwarzork am ehesten nach "großen" Tank aussschaut. 
Das ich Zerstörung spielen werde, ist somit auch gesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG ZuNaMaN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Juli 2008)

Schwarzer Gardist, mir gefällt alles an ihm, die Rüstung, er ist Dunkelelf, und er ist Tank. ^^


----------



## Fraze (2. Juli 2008)

SPALTaaaaaaa

^^


----------



## Hühü1 (2. Juli 2008)

Karl Franz!!! *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phanix (2. Juli 2008)

Ich werd mir ein Chaos Barbaren machen weil ich den auf der RPC gespielt hab und der saugeil dmg raushaut und einige nützliche Fähigkeiten hat


----------



## PawBunny (2. Juli 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> also welchen Rasen ich in meinen Garten lege. hab ich mir eigentlich noch nicht überlegt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich mach mir eine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NAA was ist das?


----------



## sTereoType (2. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir eine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ein emo?^^
spaß. natürlich eine zelotin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (2. Juli 2008)

Richtig beides aber irgendiwe ^^


----------



## Hühü1 (2. Juli 2008)

Ah hab was gefunden was manchen evtl die klassen/rassen wahl erleichtert. *g*

Erster teil : http://youtube.com/watch?v=ssv2DXG-3UA
Zweiter teil: http://youtube.com/watch?v=yK_G3bfEmL0

Viel spaß.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (2. Juli 2008)

iiih Dunkelelf geh weg geh weg^^


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ZEALOT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein Werbespruch: Zealot. Weil healen gut kommt.


----------



## Rayon (3. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Mein Werbespruch: Zealot. Weil healen gut kommt.



Denglisch ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

In irgendeinem englischen Forum hat jemand noch besser "gereimt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zeal a lot = Heal a lot.


----------



## Rayon (3. Juli 2008)

Moagim ist halt auch 24/7 im Forum. ^^
Zealot und Healalot ist auch wirklich kreativ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (3. Juli 2008)

Mich reizt es zwar wieder einen Heiler zu spielen aber im Moment reizt mich der Weisse Löwe doch am meissten... eine Nahkampfklasse mit Pet finde ich irgendwie niedlich und hat denk ich viel Potential. Auch der Sigmar-Priester würde mcih sehr reizen (passt gut zu meiner derzeitein Main-Klasse Paladin)

Aber vermutlich wird aus beiden wünschen ncihts weil meine Freunde alle Unordnung spielen wollen.... mal schaun was mich da dann reizt...


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich wird aus beiden wünschen ncihts weil meine Freunde alle Unordnung spielen wollen.... mal schaun was mich da dann reizt...


Unordnung, nice XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (3. Juli 2008)

Die meisten spielen Unordnung weil sie ihre Bude nicht aufräumen wollen^^


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Juli 2008)

Es ist eher andersherum, man will mit der jeweiligen Fraktion was kompensieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

sonst würden bei WoW kleine Menschen keine Tauren spielen, und die peniblen Personen bei WAR wollen halt mal, etwas unordentlich sein.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Die meisten spielen Unordnung weil sie ihre Bude nicht aufräumen wollen^^



Das Genie lebt im Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (verstehst du als Zealot/in sicher)


----------



## airace (3. Juli 2008)

ein schwarzork natürlich hab so einen Sprechstyle wie der xD


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das Genie lebt im Chaos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Genie hält sich für schlauer als unser allmochtiger Gatt (oder umgekehrt?) und lebt somit nicht allzu lange ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juli 2008)

Die Sonne wird euch alle vernichten ^^


Ich werdn Ritter des Sonnenordens spielen weil mir 1. der Style recht gut gefällt   2. Weil mich die Spielweise anspricht und 3. Weil Dicke Rüstung immer geil is ^^


----------



## Camillo70 (4. Juli 2008)

Nein ich werde


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juli 2008)

Du wirst?
In unvollständigen sätzen antworten?  ;D


----------



## Jaimewolf (7. Juli 2008)

Mir haben es die Tankklassen im Allgemeinen, bis auf den Schwertmeister (ich mag keine Elfen spielen), angetan. Das, wofür sie zuständig sind, begeistert mich dafür.... Sie sind gut gepanzert und machen vor allem Dingen Däääämiiiitsch...


----------



## Rayon (7. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Mir haben es die Tankklassen im Allgemeinen, bis auf den Schwertmeister (ich mag keine Elfen spielen), angetan. Das, wofür sie zuständig sind, begeistert mich dafür.... Sie sind gut gepanzert und machen vor allem Dingen Däääämiiiitsch...


failed.


----------



## Krimdor (7. Juli 2008)

Lerua schrieb:


> Bald ist es so weit dann kommt endlich WAR!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich werd wahrscheinlich nen Chosen oder nen Spalta nehmen einfach weil der chosen zum ersten geil aussieht und zum zweiten glaub ich auch gut dmg raushauen wird   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und den schwarzork weil Orkz einfach da größten sin' WAAAAAAAAAGH! 

WAR is coming  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Krimdor


----------



## Jaimewolf (7. Juli 2008)

Na klaro, der Chosen wird wie alle Tanks gut Dämitsch fahren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (7. Juli 2008)

Krimdor schrieb:


> Also ich werd wahrscheinlich nen Chosen oder nen Spalta nehmen einfach weil der chosen zum ersten geil aussieht und zum zweiten glaub ich auch* gut dmg raushauen wird*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wird er nicht. "gut dmg raushauen" machen andere...da bleib lieber beim Spalta.

Schwach ist kein Tank, aber wenns dir um das "dmg raushauen" geht  = DD spielen
Wenn du wegen dem Damage einen Tank wählst, da wirst du nicht glücklich.
Tank spielt man eher um Nahkampf DDs in den Wahnsinn zu treiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Panador (7. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Na klaro, der Chosen wird wie alle Tanks gut Dämitsch fahren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... bitte hier anfangen nachzulesen... http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=647272
brauchen die ganze "Tanks machen phat dämitsch!!!11elf" diskussion nich schon wieder......


----------



## KOgu (7. Juli 2008)

Ich werde eine Zelotin spielen.
Weiß nicht ... die habens mir irgendwie angetan. ;D


----------



## Rorret (7. Juli 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> also welchen Rasen ich in meinen Garten lege. hab ich mir eigentlich noch nicht überlegt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



....der rasen im wembley-stadion is supergut! den will ich in meinem garten haben......


----------



## Sorzzara (7. Juli 2008)

Krimdor schrieb:


> Also ich werd wahrscheinlich nen Chosen oder nen Spalta nehmen einfach weil der chosen zum ersten geil aussieht und zum zweiten glaub ich auch gut dmg raushauen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damit wir uns eine Diskussion wie im "Blackstorm - Thread" ersparen: Nein, der CHosen "fährt" keinen dmg. Er ist Melee DDs im Duell überlegen, weil ihre Schläge in seinen Absorb/Block - Fähigkeiten Hängenbleiben, bzw. in seiner Meterdicken Rüstung, und sie selber kaum/wenig Rüstung tragen um seinen Gegenschlägen etwas entgegenzusetzen.

Gegen Ranged DDs, insbesondere Magische Karrieren, oder Healerkarrieren steht jeder Tankarchetyp (Also sowohl Chosen als auch Schwarzorc, Gardist, Schwertmeister, Eisenfresser oder Sonnenritter) arg im Regen, wenn er ihnen im 1on1 gegenübertritt.

Es gibt KEINE BÄM 3,6k crit Mortal Strike Krieger wie in WoW üblich. Diesbezüglich ist die Beschreibung der "Zänkerspezialisierung" des Chosen Missverständlich.


----------



## Jaimewolf (7. Juli 2008)

Ironie ist hier kein angesehenes Klientel habe ich den Eindruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (7. Juli 2008)

Smilies sollen helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Ironie ist hier kein angesehenes Klientel habe ich den Eindruck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es meinen leider einfach zuviele diese aussage ernst, die meisten die sowas posten erwarten einen MS geskillten Chosen spielen zu können, und irgendwann übersieht man halt wer postet,

ist wie ein minenfeld, hunderte sind schon darübergelaufen, ohne auf die warnunen zu hören, und dann meint einer zum scherz, Hey leute ich geh dann mal über das Minenfeld da.
Blindlings können wir die neulinge doch nicht ihn ihr verderben rennen lassen.


----------



## Jaimewolf (7. Juli 2008)

Dann passt es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac (7. Juli 2008)

Na einen weißen löwen werd ich mit geben! wollte zwar eigentlich mal die "böse" seite wählen nachdem ich drei jahre in wow die allianz unterstützt hab aber die weißen löwen haben meine  entscheidung korigiert^^


----------



## mendiger (7. Juli 2008)

also ich werde 3 chars anfangen:
-sqigtreiba
-machinist
-schattenkrieger


und dir kann ich raten:
spiel dunkel- oder hochelfen oder imperium aus balancinggründen. aber am besten spielst du die karriere die dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## Rayon (7. Juli 2008)

Edith: hier stand Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## squeezerio (7. Juli 2008)

rollrasen wär toll... xD nee spaß^^

also Chaos ftw!


----------



## CRUSH111 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub ich werd mir einen Jünger des Khaine erstellen.Einerseits finde ich die seite der Zerstörung verlockender(klingt vll kindisch aber ich fand den style faktor auch bei der horde schon größer).Andererseits find ich es gut das man sowohl  heilen als auch Schaden machen kann.Hab bei der Horde nur einen Jäger gespielt aber den auch ziemlich ausgiebig und nun sehne ich mich nach was neuem.

Find es  klasse das es so viele verschiedenen Klassen gibt da hofft man auf viel abwechslung


----------



## CRUSH111 (7. Juli 2008)

ICh hab mal ne Frage :Gibt es zufällig schon Spieler zusammenschlüsse auf buffed die dann nach dem release ne gilde gründen wollen?


----------



## Sorzzara (7. Juli 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> ICh hab mal ne Frage ...




Und ich hab die Antwort: JA! Guck einfach in die Forenübersicht hier auf Buffed unter Warhammer online, da gibt es ein Gildenforum, dass auch mir, und vielen anderen hier in dieser Frage sehr weitergeholfen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mykarn (7. Juli 2008)

Aber ich hab garkeinen Garten?


----------



## Rayon (7. Juli 2008)

Dann solltest du von WAR absehen. Garten ist dringend erforderlich zum spielen. Wo sonst soll das RvR stattfinden? Das feeling kommt nur rüber, beim Rl-moshen... :/


----------



## Sorzzara (7. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht das beim RL Moschen dann aus mit Buffs für die unterlegene Fraktion?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HuntertheBest (7. Juli 2008)

Was:Ich werde einen Orcspalta anfangen.
Warum: Auch ganz leicht, ich werde mit mehrern Freunden zusamemn anfangen und daher haben wir uns aufgeteilt wer ein tank, wer den heiler etc spielt. udn ich habe mich als dd für den Orcspalte entscheiden weil er mir aus den videos und auch vom style her am besten gefällt. Allerdings werde ich mir auch noch eien Chaosbarbaren-Twink machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Ulterior (7. Juli 2008)

Wahrscheinlich mache ich mir einen Goblin Heiler (Weiß nicht wie die Klasse heißt, habe den nur mal bei der RPC gespielt). Denn Heiler sind im PvP immer wichtig, um zu gewinnen.


----------



## Panador (7. Juli 2008)

@Ironie - immer mal gern gesehen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn man den Poster noch nicht kennt und schon Leute solche Sachen absolut ernsthaft gesagt haben, geht man halt erfahrungsgemäß vom schlimmsten aus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Ulterior: Guter Grund, ja, stimmt wohl auch, aber du solltest primär den Char spielen der dir Spaß macht. Wenn das der Schamane (so heißt der Goblin Healer) ist dann passts ja, aber spiel nicht nachdem was benötigt wird, zumindest nicht den Main, damit wirst du wohl auf Dauer nicht glück.ich.


----------



## Hoshiwan (8. Juli 2008)

Hm... was werde ich denn spielen wollen?

Am meisten reizt mich ein Jünger des Khain. Mit Schaden austeilen heilen können erinnert mich an längst vergangene Zeiten...

Aber ansonsten schlägt in mir das Herz eines Kriegers. Ob Defensiv oder Offensiv.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vollkommend egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (10. August 2008)

Schätze mal ich spiel nen Dunkelelf.. nen Jünger der Khaine.
Aus anderen spielen,wie L2 hab ich damals auch immer an Dunkelelfen gehangen,und wenn es sie schon im spiel gibt,spiel ich sie auch *g*.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Threadnekromantie incoming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo blibt Vermillion mit seiner Signatur?


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

HuntertheBest schrieb:


> Was:Ich werde einen Orcspalta anfangen.
> Warum: Auch ganz leicht, ich werde mit mehrern Freunden zusamemn anfangen und daher haben wir uns aufgeteilt wer ein tank, wer den heiler etc spielt. udn ich habe mich als dd für den Orcspalte entscheiden weil er mir aus den videos und auch vom style her am besten gefällt. Allerdings werde ich mir auch noch eien Chaosbarbaren-Twink machen
> 
> 
> ...


Glaub ich ja nicht, das du einen Spalta spielen wirst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Glaub ich ja nicht, das du einen Spalta spielen wirst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am 7.7 Waren die Kürzungen ja auch noch nicht angekündigt ^^


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

Ah, ok, datum nicht gesehen ;>


----------



## Tuplow5156 (10. August 2008)

oha wo wurde der denn bitteschön ausgegraben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zum Thread: Runenpriester.


Achja, ich find das Wort "Rasenwahl " doch irgendwie sehr witzig, ich glaub ich nehme einen Englischen Rasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. August 2008)

Liubei schrieb:


> ich werde als erstes nen spalta spielen aus dem grund weil er ein orc ist und ich nach 2 3/4 jahren jäger in wow einfach wieder nen nahkämpfer spielen will
> als twink werde ich mir nen chaosbarbaren, nen schami und nen squig treiba machen
> 
> twinken werde ich denke ich eh alle klassen mal bisschen ich freu mich schon so WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR^^



Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Viele reden hier von Orc Spalta oder einen schwarzen Gardisten. Wurden die nicht vom Spiel entfernt? Oder gibts es die nun doch?


----------



## lafina (10. August 2008)

Dunkelelfen Zauberin ! Warum? Schaut sie euch doch an, endlich ein dunkles, böses halbnacktes und tötliches Miststück XD   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnussbutter (10. August 2008)

Ich zärschmättann!! =D


----------



## Erdnussbutter (10. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> oha wo wurde der denn bitteschön ausgegraben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die wurden ntfernt 
Frage: is die unvermeidliche stadt noch drin? ups sry doppelpost


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Erdnussbutter schrieb:


> die wurden ntfernt
> Frage: is die unvermeidliche stadt noch drin? ups sry doppelpost



Erdnussbutter wirft Fehlinformation nach Wahrheit.
Wahrheit ist ausgewichen!
Wahrheit wirft Sorzzara nach Erdnussbutter.
Wahrheit tirifft Erdnussbutter mit Sorzzara kritisch für 20.000 Schaden.
Erdnussbutter wurde besiegt!

Der Runenpriester ist nach wie vor im Spiel.
Die Inevitable City ebenso.

Gestrichen wurden:
Orc: Spalter
DE: Black Guard
Imp: Knight of the Blazing Sun
Zwerge: Hammerträger

Die Städte der Orcs, Zwerge, DEs und HEs kommen nach. Altodorf und die IC sind drin.


Bitte erst Informieren, und dann posten, dankeschön!


----------



## Haner (10. August 2008)

Ja,die is noch drin und mythic hatte auch nie vor sie rauszunehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh sry nicht mitbekommen, dass schon beantwortet wurde^^


----------



## Grimgork86 (10. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die Städte der Orcs, Zwerge, DEs und HEs kommen nach. Altodorf und die IC sind drin.
> 
> Bitte erst Informieren, und dann posten, dankeschön!



Wobei zu erwähnen sei, dass die Städte in W.A.R. vorhanden sind aber nur Altdorf und IC mit PQ und innerstädtischem Kampf zur Verfügung stehen!


----------



## Daviii (10. August 2008)

Grimgork86 schrieb:


> Wobei zu erwähnen sei, dass die Städte in W.A.R. vorhanden sind aber nur Altdorf und IC mit PQ und innerstädtischem Kampf zur Verfügung stehen!



Na ja, man kann noch nicht mal rein. Ob man da von vorhanden sein in dem Sinne sprechen kann...

@Topic(das mit dem @ wollt ich schon immer mal machen): Ich warte erst mal auf meinen Black Guard und bis dahin werd ich erst mal Magus oder Sigmar Priester spielen....mal schaun, vllt beides um nen bisschen Abwechslung reinzukriegen.


----------



## Ramana (10. August 2008)

Ich werd warscheinlich nen Schwertmeister spielen^^

wollt eig einen Hammerträger nehmen sin jetzt ja aba leider raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aico (10. August 2008)

Wollte auch en Spalta =( Nya werd wohl schwarzork nehmen.

Gibts schon Infos ob die gestrichenen klassen auch nachgereicht werden?


----------



## Damithras (10. August 2008)

Ich selbst werde ebenfalls einen Magus spielen. Ich mag die Scheibe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Definitive Infos ob die gestrichenen Klassen kommen werden oder nicht gab es noch nirgends. Es wurde nicht gesagt dass sie kommen, und es wurde nicht gesagt dass sie definitiv nicht kommen.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung dass sie sie nicht implementieren werden, aus folgenden Gründen:

- Die wertvollsten Fähigkeiten der 4 entfallenen Klassen wurden auf andere Karrieren aufgeteilt...für eine nachrträgliche Implementierung stünden diese Skills dann nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

- Wenn sie sich, nach eigener Aussage, jetzt darauf konzentrieren, bzw. konzentriert haben, das Balancing der 20 Karrieren hinzubekommen, dürfte es äusserst schwer werden, die fehlenden Klassen nachträglich zu integrieren, ohne dass die Gesamtbalance massiv darunter leidet...ausser man führt tiefgreifende Änderungen am System durch.


Zum Thema, ich glaub ich hab es oben schon öfter als einmal erwähnt...

Zealot...irgendwer muss euch dds ja am Leben erhalten, oder? ^^


----------



## Damithras (10. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Zealot...irgendwer muss euch dds ja am Leben erhalten, oder? ^^



Pff, ursprünglich wollte ich selbst einen Tank spielen aber da ich zurzeit immer mehr Chosen Fanatiker sehe, entschied ich mich doch für einen ranged dps Klasse. Ist nicht so stark vertretten musst du wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (10. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Spiel doch einfach einen:
> 
> Rasse: Bayer
> Klasse:Kampftrinker
> ...



Aber nicht das du denkst das war nun nützlich oder witzig...


----------



## Hocke (10. August 2008)

Onkelboby schrieb:


> Also ich werde Chuck Norris nehmen wagen den nahkampf boni  das ist die   Helden Klasse die man nur bekommt wen man die W.A.R. rasen edischen bestellt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist los? Ich kenne die Wörter, aber sie ergeben keinen Sinn...


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Hocke, ich geb dir jetzt mal einen wichtigen Tipp:

Man kann unter jedem Beitrag auf den [+Zitieren] Button Klicken den  man zitieren will...dann Klickt man auf den GROSSEN Dunkelgrauen [Antworten] - Button rechts neben [Fix ANtwort] und voila...in deinem Editor stehen alle zum Zitieren markierten Posts drin.

Wenn du in einen Post den du bereits abgesendet hast ein Zitat hineineditieren möchtest, dann klickst du einfach auf [+Antworten] unter dem zu zitierenden Post, Kopierst den Inhalt des Editorfensters mit Strg+X heraus, gehst auf "Zurück" in deinem Browsre, Klickst unter deinem Post auf [+Bearbeiten] und fügst das Zitat dort ein.

Diesen Post spam ich dir ab jetzt unter jeden Doppel oder Dreifachpost von dir, weil mir langsam einfach der Geduldsfaden reisst. Abgesehn davon, dass ich dich ab jetzt reporten werde.


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

Richtig, Sorzzara hat recht. Deine Droelffachpostings nerven. Undzwar nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (10. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Viele reden hier von Orc Spalta oder einen schwarzen Gardisten. Wurden die nicht vom Spiel entfernt? Oder gibts es die nun doch?



Nein du stehst mit deinen Vermutungen richtig, sie sind entfernt worden (vorzeitig). 

und     @Erdnussbutter: Wehe sowas sagst du noch einmal, für mich neben den Squiggtreiba die einzig interessante Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Definitive Infos ob die gestrichenen Klassen kommen werden oder nicht gab es noch nirgends. Es wurde nicht gesagt dass sie kommen, und es wurde nicht gesagt dass sie definitiv nicht kommen.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung dass sie sie nicht implementieren werden, aus folgenden Gründen:



Weist du das ich dich für die folgenden Argumente mehr als nur erschlagen werde Sorzzara ^^

Sie werden kommen daran glaub ich, und stell mich auch gerne gegenüber Argumenten taub immerhin können sie es schlecht so lassen, die Orks ohne Melee DD, ja sicher ^^ , und den Jünger werd ich auch nur solange spielen bis sie wieder ins Spiel kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (10. August 2008)

also ich werd mir am anfang den squiggtreiba mal anschauen  weil ich kleine grüne viecher mit hüpfenden fleischbällen ( die große zähne haben ) mir einfach totaaal gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich werde dann den ganzen tag rummrennen und weiße löwen töten ( andere spieler natürlich auch aber weiße löwen sind firsttarget ^^ ) ( ich mag die klasse einfach net die is so böööa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) villeicht gibts für sowas nen eintrag im wälzer ( töte 500 weiße löwen wär doch mal spannend )


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Schafscherer ... Eintrag. Töte 200 Weisse Löwen, und ziehe ihnen mit Butchery das Fell ab. Du bekommst einen brandneuen Bettvorleger, den du dann auf dem Hauptplatz der Inevitable City ausbreiten kannst, nebst dem Titel: "Schneller als der geizigste Schotte!" XD


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (10. August 2008)

Ich nehme vermutlich einen ...

Orkischen Rasen im Schamanenstil ....


----------



## Patso (10. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Schafscherer ... Eintrag. Töte 200 Weisse Löwen, und ziehe ihnen mit Butchery das Fell ab. Du bekommst einen brandneuen Bettvorleger, den du dann auf dem Hauptplatz der Inevitable City ausbreiten kannst, nebst dem Titel: "Schneller als der geizigste Schotte!" XD



genau so will ich das im spiel sehen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metalmonster2 (10. August 2008)

Also ich spiele Chaos da ich bei WoW schon der Mächtigen Horde angehöhre

und auf seitenn des chaos werde ich einen Ork zocke als twink nen Chaosbabaren und ne Hexenkriegerin meine entscheidung steht 

und jetzt zählt nu noch eins durchhalten bis zum 18ten und dann gehts los leute W.A.R is Comming


----------



## metalmonster2 (10. August 2008)

Also ich spiele Chaos da ich bei WoW schon der Mächtigen Horde angehöhre

und auf seitenn des chaos werde ich einen Ork zocke als twink nen Chaosbabaren und ne Hexenkriegerin meine entscheidung steht 

und jetzt zählt nu noch eins durchhalten bis zum 18ten und dann gehts los leute W.A.R is Comming


----------



## metalmonster2 (10. August 2008)

sry für doppel post


----------



## Patso (10. August 2008)

was ich schade finde is das oger net spielbar sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Wieso musst du aussm doppelpost ein Trippelpost machen um dich zu entschuldigen? 
Edith ftw -.-

ich will KotBS spielen !!


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich will KotBS spielen !!


Failed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist halt aus dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd' ne Sorceress spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Ausserdem hätte ich gern einen Schönen Obersteirischen Bergalmrasen =)


----------



## (-Ragman-) (10. August 2008)

Ich habe mich noch garnicht entscheiden können und werde auf alle Fälle mehrere Rassen und Klassen antesten. Ich werde mich mit meinen Bekannten absprechen, damit wir alle was anderes spielen und uns dann austauschen können. Ich glaube ich fange mit dem Auserwählten an. Ich mochte die Chaoskrieger schon immer, zumindest von der Optik her. Wie Er sich dann spielt und ob ich damit überhaupt zurechtkomme wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Byrok (11. August 2008)

so, da ich nun auch meinen rasen gehegt und gepflegt habe, kann mir hoffentlich wer sagen, welche rasse gut zum tanken sein wird

der schwarzork oder der chaos auserkorene (vergeltung) oder gar ein anderes volk?

danke im voraus


----------



## Rayon (11. August 2008)

Blackorc und der Chosen sind beide gut. Es ist halt die persönliche Vorliebe, was dir vorschwebt zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja, es sind Tanks, und keine DD's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn der Chosen auf manchen Bildern eine 2Hand Waffe trägt - er ist tank. ^^


----------



## Byrok (11. August 2008)

danke dir ... alles klar


----------



## HGVermillion (11. August 2008)

Dazu kann man ganz toll deine Sig anwenden ^^

Du kannst dich skillen wie du willst, der Char bleibt immer Tank.


----------

